# ... του Γεωργίου



## nickel (Feb 11, 2012)

Εσείς που μεταφράζετε πολλά έγγραφα νομικής ή διοικητικής φύσης, θα πρέπει να το έχετε βρει στο δρόμο σας και να ξέρετε τη λύση.

Λέει το κείμενο στα στοιχεία μιας γυναίκας για την οποία εκδίδεται μια βεβαίωση:

... ότι η κυρία ΠΑΠΑΔΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ ΜΑΡΙΑ του ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ...

Εγώ τι πρέπει να καταλάβω από αυτό; Ότι η κυρία Παπαδοπούλου είναι παντρεμένη και τον σύζυγό της τον λένε Γιώργο; Ή θα μπορούσε (παρά το «κυρία») να είναι δεσποινίς, ανύπαντρη, και να λένε Γιώργη τον πατέρα της;

Ποιος είναι ο ασφαλέστερος τρόπος να το μεταφράσουμε;

... Mrs MARIA PAPADOPOULOU, wife of GEORGE, ...
... Mrs MARIA PAPADOPOULOU, daughter of GEORGE, ...
... Mrs MARIA PAPADOPOULOU, daughter/wife of GEORGE, ...
... Mrs MARIA PAPADOPOULOU, something of GEORGE, ...
Αυτόν που άρχισε να λέει Mrs PAPADOPOULOU MARIA, τον έχουν πάρει για βασανιστήρια.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 11, 2012)

Εδώ και πολλά χρόνια έχει καταργηθεί το "σύζυγος Γεωργίου". Δηλαδή αυτό το "του Γεωργίου" σημαίνει αποκλειστικά τον πατέρα. 

Μπορεί ο πατέρας να λέγεται Γεώργιος Παπαδόπουλος και η κυρία να λέγεται Μαρία Παττακού επειδή παντρεύτηκε τον Παττακό την εποχή που οι γυναίκες άλλαζαν επώνυμο με τον γάμο, αλλά παρόλα αυτά το "του Γεωργίου" σημαίνει πάλι τον πατέρα της.

Οπότε, μόνο στην ελληνική πραγματικότητα θα λέγαμε "daughter of George" χωρίς να βάζουμε και το επώνυμο του πατέρα της. Εγώ θα έλεγα "Maria Papadopoulou, father's name George" ή κάτι παρόμοιο.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 11, 2012)

Όταν αναφέρεται ο σύζυγος, τα έγγραφα αναφέρουν ΜΑΡΙΑ σύζυγος ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΠΑΠΑΔΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ (δεν είμαι σίγουρη πού το έχω δει, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι όταν το επίθετο των συζύγων είναι διαφορετικό, γράφεται ΜΑΡΙΑ ΠΑΠΑΔΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ σύζυγος ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΑΝΔΡΕΟΥ). 

Στο παράδειγμά σου, δεν μπορεί παρά να είναι κόρη, άρα θα γράψουμε daughter of George. Δεν μας διευκρινίζει αν έχει σύζυγο, όπως δεν θα μας το διευκρίνιζε αν η Μαρία Παπαδοπούλου ήταν Γιάννης Παπαδόπουλος, κι εκεί _κύριος_ θα έγραφε. Θέλω να πω, δεν έχω δει ποτέ μου να γράφεται σε νομικά έγγραφα «δεσποινίς» τάδε (και πολύ σωστά, κγτμ). Προσωπικά, αν δεν ξέρω αν η εκάστοτε κυρία είναι Mrs ή Miss, γράφω Ms και ξεμπερδεύω.

Έδιτ Α', επειδή είδα τώρα την ανάρτηση της Αλεξάνδρας: συχνά, σε πληρεξούσια ή σε έγγραφα που αφορούν ακίνητα τα οποία ανήκουν σε πολλά άτομα με το ίδιο επώνυμο, γράφεται και αυτό το «συζύγου», για να διευκρινιστεί τι σχέση έχει η εκάστοτε Μαρία Παπαδοπούλου με την οικογένεια Παπαδοπούλου. Να προσθέσω επίσης ότι συχνά, για τον ίδιο λόγο, γράφεται και ΜΑΡΙΑ χήρα ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΠΑΠΑΔΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ - η νομική γλώσσα δεν ξέρει ακόμα από φεμινισμό.

Έδιτ Β': το daughter of είναι πιο ευέλικτο στις προτάσεις-μακαρόνια των συμβολαιογραφικών και άλλων παρόμοιων εγγράφων, ενώ το father's name όχι και τόσο, αν και είναι και τα δύο σωστά από άποψη απόδοσης.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 3, 2012)

Φρέσκο, από καταστατικό:
Συστήνεται [μπλαμπλα], με την υπ' αριθμόν [123] πράξη της συμβολαιογράφου Αθηνών Μαρίας συζ. Ανδρέα Παττακού, το γένος Αποστόλη Μαύρου (τα ονόματα έχουν αλλαχθεί για ευνόητους λόγους)*. 
Στους άντρες συμβολαιογράφους, άντε να γραφτεί κανένα πατρώνυμο, αν και όχι πάντα.

_____________
*Πόσο ρεζίλι γινόμαστε, θεέ μου, στα μάτια του αγγλόφωνου που θα διαβάσει “deed number [123], drafted by Athens notary public Maria, wife of Andreas Pattakos, daughter of Apostolis Mavros”, ε; Μόνο η σφραγίδα της λείπει, και έτοιμη η μοσχάρα για πούλημα.


----------



## SBE (Jul 4, 2012)

Προφανώς η κυρία Π είναι της παλαιάς σχολής, αλλιώς θα ήταν απλως κυρία Μ. 
Άσε που στα αγγλικός θα έβγαινε Mrs Andreas Pattakos (Maria), nee Mavros.

YΓ Οι αγγλίδες που χρησιμοποιούν το όνομα του συζύγο χάνουν τελείως το δικό τους, βλ. άνω. Αυτό πόσο οπισθοδρομικό είναι;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 4, 2012)

Δεν είναι θέμα της κυρίας Π, αλλά του τυπικού των συμβολαίων.


----------



## SBE (Jul 4, 2012)

Μα και στην αγγλική γλώσσα το η "κυρία του Τάδε" είναι το τυπικό που μπαίνει και σε συμβόλαια

ΥΓ Αντιλαμβάνομαι τι θέλεις να πεις, απλά αναφέρω ένα παράδειγμα για να δείξω ότι δεν έχουμε αποκλειστικότητα στην οπισθοδρομικότητα.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 4, 2012)

SBE said:


> Μα και στην αγγλική γλώσσα το η "κυρία του Τάδε" είναι το τυπικό που μπαίνει και σε συμβόλαια


Μεταφράζω καθημερινά τόσο συμβάσεις, όσο και πληρεξούσια από το Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο (μεταξύ άλλων), και σε διαβεβαιώνω ότι δεν το έχω δει πουθενά. Αν το έχεις δει εσύ, θα ήθελα να δω το σχετικό έγγραφο, γιατί πραγματικά αυτό που λες μου κάνει φοβερή εντύπωση. Στα έγγραφα εξ ΗΒ (και όχι μόνο, το αναφέρω επειδή το συζητάμε), οι γυναίκες αναφέρονται με το ονοματεπώνυμό τους, όποιο κι αν είναι αυτό, και οι άντρες αντίστοιχα. Επίσης, η παραπάνω κυρία την οποία αναφέρω είναι η *συμβολαιογράφος*, όχι μέρος της συμφωνίας.


----------



## SBE (Jul 4, 2012)

Εγώ ΔΕΝ μεταφράζω συμβόλαια, οπότε δεν πρόκειται να σου βρω παράδειγμα, επειδή όμως ζω εδώ, το έχω δει. Αν θες πίστεψέ με, αν θες όχι. Αυτό δεν εξαρτάται από το πόσες αποδείξεις σου φέρνει κανείς. Ο σκοπός της αναφοράς μου όπως είπα ήταν να τονίσω ότι δεν έχουμε αποκλειστικότητα.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 4, 2012)

Μα δεν είπα ότι έχουμε την αποκλειστικότητα. Σίγουρα υπάρχουν πολλές χώρες στον κόσμο με τις ίδιες αράχνες στη γλώσσα. Η ένστασή μου στο παραπάνω ωστόσο είναι πως αν το *τυπικό* των αγγλόφωνων νομικών εγγράφων είναι να γράφονται τα γυναικεία ονόματα «Jane wife of John Doe», θα υπήρχε σίγουρα ένα template κάπου, αφού έτσι συνηθίζεται.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Jul 4, 2012)

SBE said:


> Προφανώς η κυρία Π είναι της παλαιάς σχολής, αλλιώς θα ήταν απλως κυρία Μ.
> Άσε που στα αγγλικός θα έβγαινε Mrs Andreas Pattakos (Maria), nee Mavros.
> 
> YΓ Οι αγγλίδες που χρησιμοποιούν το όνομα του συζύγο χάνουν τελείως το δικό τους, βλ. άνω. Αυτό πόσο οπισθοδρομικό είναι;



Κι όμως, πίστεψέ με, δεν είναι οπισθοδρομικό για πολλές γυναίκες στον κόσμο. Ορισμένες γυναίκες περιμένουν με ανυπομονησία να ξεφορτωθούν το πατρικό τους. Εξαρτάται από την κουλτούρα.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 4, 2012)

UsualSuspect said:


> Κι όμως, πίστεψέ με, δεν είναι οπισθοδρομικό για πολλές γυναίκες στον κόσμο. Ορισμένες γυναίκες περιμένουν με ανυπομονησία να ξεφορτωθούν το πατρικό τους. Εξαρτάται από την κουλτούρα.




Πάντοτε μου φαίνεται αστείο να διαβάζω πράγματα του στυλ Mrs. John Smith, όπου και John και Smith ο κύριος της κυρίας. Πού σ' αυτές τις δύο λέξεις βρίσκεται η missus; Και πώς στην οργή την έλεγαν προτού μεταλλαχτεί στη σύζυγο του συζύγου της;

Κάτι τέτοια βλέπω και θυμάμαι το αλήστου μνήμης _Δεν είμαι του πατρός μου, δεν είμαι του αντρός μου, θέλω να είμαι ο εαυτός μου_


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 4, 2012)

UsualSuspect said:


> > YΓ Οι αγγλίδες που χρησιμοποιούν το όνομα του συζύγο χάνουν τελείως το δικό τους, βλ. άνω. Αυτό πόσο οπισθοδρομικό είναι;
> 
> 
> Κι όμως, πίστεψέ με, δεν είναι οπισθοδρομικό για πολλές γυναίκες στον κόσμο. Ορισμένες γυναίκες περιμένουν με ανυπομονησία να ξεφορτωθούν το πατρικό τους. Εξαρτάται από την κουλτούρα.



Ακριβώς αυτό ήθελα να πω κι εγώ. Το συγκεκριμένο θέμα είναι εξόχως υποκειμενικό. Δεν υπάρχει κάποια νοερή ψυχρή ζυγαριά «οπισθοδρομικότητας» που να λέει ότι είναι οπισθοδρομικό για μια γυναίκα να παίρνει το όνομα του άντρα της, ούτε και το αντίθετο. Έτσι ή αλλιώς ειδικά για την Ελλάδα δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό, οπότε ό,τι θέλει ο καθένας (ή πιο σωστά η καθεμία) κάνει.


----------



## SBE (Jul 5, 2012)

Lost, στην Ελλάδα απ'όσο ξέρω είναι υποχρεωτικό πλέον να ΜΗΝ πάρεις το όνομα του συζύγου σου. Δεν μπορεί να κάνει η καθεμία ό,τι θέλει επισήμως. Στις κοινωνικές συναναστροφές βεβαίως μπορεί να την ξέρουν αλλιώς, αλλά στα χαρτιά έχει το όνομα του πατέρα της. 

Παλάβρα, σωστά αυτά που λες, αλλά το daughter of Tade σαν μετάφραση του "το γένος τάδε" βγαίνει πολύ πιο παλιομοδίτικο.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 5, 2012)

SBE said:


> Lost, στην Ελλάδα απ'όσο ξέρω είναι υποχρεωτικό πλέον να ΜΗΝ πάρεις το όνομα του συζύγου σου.


Κι εγώ το ίδιο νόμιζα μέχρι πρόσφατα, αλλά όχι - η γυναίκα μπορεί να πάρει το επώνυμο του συζύγου της με μια δήλωση στην αρμόδια υπηρεσία μετά το γάμο. Νομίζω ότι ακολουθείται η συνήθης διαδικασία που ακολουθούν όλοι οι πολίτες όταν θέλουν να αλλάξουν το επώνυμό τους. Οι περισσότερες γυναίκες βέβαια προτιμούν να μην το κάνουν γιατί μετά πρέπει να τρέχεις στις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες και στις τράπεζες και να αλλάζεις τα στοιχεία σου... 

Τέλος πάντων, εμένα στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα μου έκανε πολύ άσχημη εντύπωση όλο αυτό. Στα συμβολαιογραφικά έγγραφα εξ ΗΒ και ΗΠΑ, για να πιάσω τις αγγλόφωνες χώρες, ο/η συμβολαιογράφος αναφέρεται με το όνομά του/της, και αν θέλεις να τον/την ταυτοποιήσεις για να τον/την ξεχωρίσεις από τους υπόλοιπους, βάζεις τον αριθμό μητρώου του. Αυτός που έγραψε αυτό που μεταφράζω έχει γράψει *όλες* τις γυναίκες που αναφέρονται με τα μικρά τους. Όταν είναι ανύπαντρες, λέει Ελένη το γένος Γιώργου Παπαδόπουλου, και όταν είναι παντρεμένες λέει Ελένη, συζ. Ιωάννη Μαύρου, το γένος Γιώργου Παπαδόπουλου. Για τους άντρες, του αρκεί ένα Ιωάννης Μαύρος του Ηλία. 

Θέλω να πω, όλα τα παιδιά παίρνουν το επώνυμο ενός εκ των δύο γονιών τους, κυρίως του πατέρα. Όταν τα παιδιά ενηλικιώνονται, αν θέλεις να τα ταυτοποιήσεις, άντε να δώσεις τα μικρά ονόματα των γονιών τους. Αλλά αν το εν λόγω πρόσωπο είναι γυναίκα να δίνεις και το όνομα του συζύγου; Και μάλιστα τη γυναίκα να τη γράφεις μόνο με το μικρό της; Καλά που δεν την έγραψε Ελένη η Γιάνναινα, ή κατευθείαν η Μαυρογιαννού, να σώνουμε.


----------



## SBE (Jul 5, 2012)

> Όταν είναι ανύπαντρες, λέει Ελένη το γένος Γιώργου Παπαδόπουλου, και όταν είναι παντρεμένες λέει Ελένη, συζ. Ιωάννη Μαύρου, το γένος Γιώργου Παπαδόπουλου.



Αυτό μου ακούγεται υπερβολή, στις ανύπαντρες δεν χρειάζεται _το γένος Τάδε_, είναι εμφανές απο το όνομά τους και το πατρώνυμο απο ποια οικογένεια προέρχονται. Δηλαδή αν μιλαέι για καμια καλόγρια θα είναι η Τάδε, κατά κόσμον Χ, το γένος Υ;



> Καλά που δεν την έγραψε Ελένη η Γιάνναινα, ή κατευθείαν η Μαυρογιαννού, να σώνουμε.


Όταν εγώ λεώ για Mrs John Black εσείς με κοροιδέυετε


----------

